# Roatan experiences?



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking into possibly going to Roatan. Hoping to snorkel, relax, maybe zipline and some other tourist stuff.
Anybody have any reports about Roatan they would care to share


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Danged Nab it...I JUST finished writing a reply and the "internet gods" ate it...I'll try again.

We just got back from Roatan last week. Met a really nice young man with a car (clean but small Toyota Corolla) his name is Maykol Reyes (calls himself Mike for us Yanks) He drove us around all day for a reasonable amount and I ended up tipping him well because he did such a great job. I THINK you can find him on FB...if you're interested in contacting him I'll try to find him.

Roatan is "officially" English but Spanish is the preferred language (you can tell because the locals in the "real" stores all speak spanish)

ziplining was a hoot we went with "Pirates of the Carabean" (I don't suppose they bought the rights to use that name) They used older equipment and thier towers seemed well built but certainly not "U.S. Safety Standard" built. I say that because I read where there was a tourist death in Roatan just a few weeks ago (oops...actually several years ago...the Month was Mar but the YEAR was way past )due to a zipline accident. It was actually a Cruise Ship Visitor...I don't know if they booked the zip lining through their cruise or not but I bet that could get ugly for the cruise ship company if they did!. We didn't book through the cruise..we just walked off the dock and found a zipline company that we'd seen on line. IF you do zipline, just take a few seconds to look at each line and see if they look worn (though you wouldn't be able to inspect the landing end anyway)
if you fly in I'd bet you could have them pick you up at the motel or airport (or use my new found friend Maykol)

We went to a beach called "Parrot Tree Resort" and while we didn't snorkle the beach was amazing and uncrowded....almost empty and the amenities there were extremely nice. the food was priced roughly equivalent to US food. probably 10-12 for a decent lunch...more with drinks and appetizers...they made some KILLER Conch Cevechi and I make the best Cevechi in the world and theirs rivaled mine :whistling: 

anyway, word has it is "West Bay" is the best snorkling but we weren't too interested in that. 

there are multiple zip line locations and companies on Roatan so check them all out. Word has it from the locals to stay away from the Mainland Honduras because it's getting dangerous even for them.

We also hit Belize which was quite nice


----------



## no hooks (Oct 3, 2007)

Were bugs an issue near the beaches?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

When we were there on Mar 24th bugs were no issue whatsoever...on the beach or the ziplining. The zipline people had bug spray but said it wasn't needed that particular time of the year. 

they don't have "winter" per se like we do but they do have a rainy season and the bugs revolve around that....I think....anyway...no....no bug problems at all for us and never used bug spray


----------

